# Conformation Opinions on this girl?



## rtgoldens (May 25, 2015)

8 month old bitch
I'm thinking about purchasing her as my first serious show prospect
Thoughts on her structure?

















At 8 weeks


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There are things I really like about her. She is nice and cobby, with good breed type. However, she is short on neck stuffy there so look upper arm and layback. I like her rib spring in her baby pic and nice short loin. Make sure no cow hocks or anything else going on with rear legs. The photos don't allow for a good look but there is a suggestion of not straight legs. Any easty westy in front? I want to reiterate at this age she should have an eye and heart clearance, and I would take a peak at prelims. This should be one of the pros in the pros/cons of an older dog v a puppy. No dog is perfect! My dog Copley was a decent show dog but has stuffy neck/short upper arm but a great keel/prosternum. It depends on what faults you can live with. Is there a reason you dont want to find a quality puppy? I agree with things written in your other threads that mostly breeders keep their sensational females and place the ones that dont turn out. Obviously not 100 percent of the cases. . .


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Will you be showing her? Or will you be breeding her?

And do you have her K9 Data page?


----------

